# NAPgA Rendezvous update



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

Current info for the rendy-dates again, June 26 thru June 30. Camp opens at 4 Thursday and closes at noon Monday. Location is Ogden Group Camp in the Paulinas 25 miles south of Bend OR in Central Oregon along Hiway 97. Certified weed free hay is available for purchase from me (usually runs $10-$12 per bale), contact info will follow. Contained campfires should still be OK and I will have firewood available. The NAPgA site has more info.

If you are coming please contact me at [email protected].
I would like to get a general headcount and know if you need hay so I can order it. Also if you will need any other supplies let me know so I can find a source.

Thanks, everyone!
Charlene Carlson-Norman


----------



## gretchbr (Jul 23, 2012)

*More info?*

Having never been to one of these before, can you provide more info as to what happens during one of these events? Obviously people are bringing goats - do you all go packing somewhere together?


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

Well, I haven't been to one either but I think people go out in small groups to the various trails available in the area. There will be some activities in camp at times. I haven't got any solid commitments from any of 5 different speakers I've contacted. There will be a potluck Saturday evening. Friday evening there will be a campfire talk and discussion about the forest service closing areas to goat packers. Other things are in the works that I can get to as soon as our local goat group is finished with our jamboree this coming weekend. I will be posting info as I get it solid on the schedule.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Think of it as kinda a camping trip with a lot of goaties to visit and some nice little hikes to go on. Me, I am going to go for the fishing. Ill be taking my brother along to join me. Anything past some good fishing, trail walks and white russians and conversations around an open fire will be a bonus


----------



## Suntoo (Nov 14, 2013)

Wow!
It sure sounds like fun!
I KNOW my kids would have a blast!!!

:book:


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

Paulina Creek has places the kids-2 legged-can splash around in too.


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

*Updated 2014 NAPGA Rendezvous Information!*

*COME JOIN THE FUN!!!!
*
*Rendy info/schedule *
2014 NAPgA Rendezvous
June 26, 27, 28, 29, 30
Central Oregon

Location: Ogden Group Camp, Paulina Mountains, latitude 43.72833, longitude -121.42333.
>From Bend travel 23.5 miles south on highway 97, turn left on county rd. 21for 2.8 miles (Paulina and East Lakes turn) left turn at Ogden Group Camp.
>From south, LaPine, Klamath Falls, travel 5 miles north of LaPine to county rd. 21, right turn 2.8 miles to camp.

Camp: No hook ups, dry camp amongst lodge pole pine, Ponderosa pine and some Juniper along Paulina Creek. Goat water available, bring people water, not sure if hydrants in the camp will be turned on, vault toilets, will be porta-potties brought in. Camp altitude 4300'. Easy access and parking. Peter Skene Ogden trail leaves directly from camp many, many more trails 15 minutes away in the crater plus dirt roads through the trees from camp. Weed free hay required. Camp must be left as we arrived. Garbage bags will be available for clean up. Firewood will be available (thanks Classic Landscaping!).


 Browse is available, could be Lupine along the creek side. There will be mosquitoes! Come prepared. Weather cool to chilly evenings, beautiful 70 degree plus days. Dogs allowed under control, just remember, some goats have not been around loose dogs. Bears have been sighted on occasion but never in this camp. Coyotes in the area but not in camp.

Camping Fees: $15 single, $25 family for the whole weekend.

Amenities Near: LaPine, approximately 8 miles from camp. Groceries, ice, fuel, some camp supplies, fishing gear.
Sunriver, 12 miles from camp. Groceries, ice, fuel, lodging, restaurants, resort facilities.
Bend, 28 miles from camp. Everything.
Paulina Lake Lodge, 12 miles from camp. Fishing, restaurant, small store.

TENTATIVE SCHEDULE

4:00 Thursday June 26. Camp site opens, camp set up.
9:00 Friday June 27. Registration all day. Raffle tickets on sale. Meet and greet all day. Hikes on your own.
Noon Start of garbage pick up contest. Most garbage/litter picked up in your goat's packs over the course of the weekend wins a prize. Weigh in will be Sunday at noon.
7:00 Campfire group discussion about current issues involving pack goats. AKA trail closures!

Saturday June 28. 1:00 Speaker TBD. Hopefully about back country weather preparedness. Any volunteers? No one in this area will answer my calls!
4:00 Speaker. Dr. Jennifer Cole DVM, back country goat first aid (barring any vet emergencies she would need to be at)
6:00 Social Hour
7:00 Potluck. Tex Mex food-or anything you might like to bring! Prize awarded for member who has traveled farthest to rendy.

Sunday June 29. 9:00 to 10:30 Breakfast is biscuits & gravy, eggs, juice & coffee. $1 from each breakfast purchased will be donated to NAPgA! Auction/raffle starts at 11:00. Noon weigh weigh in for Garbage pick up contest. 
Afternoon free.

Monday June 30. Camp clean up. Site closes at noon.

Any suggestions or additions to the schedule welcome.

Contact info:
Charlene Carlson-Norman 541-385-1084 or 541-848-1842 ( Jeff Norman, husband will relay message) Texting OK
[email protected]


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Sure wish I can stay for the whole thing but chores wait for now man  Will be great to see everyone!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sooo...Which day are you coming Dave? I still owe you 2 snakes and a jar full of grasshoppers in your sleeping bag...


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ill be heading up Friday morning and most likely coming back early Sunday Morning. But Ill be sleeping there Thursday and Monday night. If you focus on those nights, I am sure you will succeed


----------

